# Bare frame idenitfacition, possibly Austro Daimler



## dusanmal (May 18, 2019)

Hello,
I am starting a new project and have found appropriate bare frame, satisfied with condition and the price I paid so, no problems in that direction. However, I'd like to know with more certainty what is it. I'll provide information I have and set of pictures so maybe someone knowledgeable can tell me more about it. 
Here is what I know in addition to the pictures: It is 63cm size. Seller claimed that it is Austro Daimler model (I am fine if it is not); overall appearance and workmanship visible without any paint points toward a good quality manufacturing job; it has Nervex lugs of the type I have seen on late '70s Austro Daimler bicycles; it has very few braze-ons, couple of top tube cable guides (at the location that I have also seen on ADs of late '70s, bottom and somewhat to the right side of the tube) and long pump holding brackets under the top tube (that I have never seen on AD); it has chromed part of the fork (I hope that particular design of chrome job visible on the fork can give someone a clue, looks original in person) and rear dropouts/chainstays (though a good part of the rear chrome have been removed); it has rear brake mount in the style I have seen on late '70s ADs; rear dropouts are Simplex and I have never seen such minimalist ones on AD; now the most perplexing part-there is no trace of serial number on the bottom bracket (never heard of that on AD) and BB is in excellent shape so  I don't think anyone eroded it away, furthermore there is a serial number 026085 stamped on the left rear dropout.
Any and all ideas are welcomed, I am here to learn more...


----------



## juvela (May 20, 2019)

-----

Serial placement consistent with A-D.

Dropouts are Juy model Ref 881 and 881B.





Keep in mind possibility bicycle may have originally been badged Puch.

There may have been some frames/models which were badged both ways.

It would be helpful to readers if you could post better image of seat stay treatment and of head lugs, both from front and from side.

The welded fork crown looks like one of the Tange patterns, but other makers may have offered this style as well.

Pump pegs appear NERVEX Nr. 845.

Frame appears a one up from the bottom sort of model.

There is a collection of A-D catalogues posted here.

Found nothing to resemble subject frame.

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/AustroDaimler/ 

-----


----------



## dusanmal (May 20, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/AustroDaimler/
> ...




Thanks for the details!


----------



## juvela (May 21, 2019)

-----

There is an online Puch catalogue here if you would like to compare -

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/PuchMistral-81(in_German)/ 

-----


----------

